# لماذا يكره الرجل دموع مراته؟؟.



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2008)

لماذا يكره الرجل دموع مراته؟؟. 



لماذا يكره الرجل دموع المراة ؟ اعرفي السبب واحذري


هنالك البعض من النساء يستخدمن دموعهن كسلاح امام الرجل ، ولكن هذا السلاح لا يجدي نفعا امام نوع مختلف من الرجال وهو الذي يكره دموع المرأة . وذلك للاسباب التالية :




- لان الرجل يتعب نفسيا لو اشعرته المراة بانه السبب في تعاستها ودموعها قد تكون دلالة على ذلك.

- الرجل يرى دموع المراة ضعف وسذاجة وخاصة في بعض المواقف التي يرى الرجل انها تحتاج الى حل ونقاش عقلي وليس دموع. 

-الرجل يدرك ان دموع المراة سلاح لاضعافه وقد تكون قسوته ردة فعل لبداية احساسه بالضعف والرضوخ.

- الرجل يحب المراة الرقيقة والتي تنزل دموعها غزيرة أي بالمناسبات التي تحتم الدموع...وليس في كل وقت. 

ثم انه لايحب الدموع المصحوبة بنوح وضعف بل يحب دموع الكبرياء والعزة او الرقة.

وبالتالي فان الرجل لايحب الدموع كثيرا وللنساء ، ان الزمن الصعب يتطلب امراة قوية يثق الرجل بقدرتها ولذا فالدموع لا تشعره بقوتها لمساندته .

منقول
​


----------



## gigi angel (29 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2008)

germen قال:


>



شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## loay alkldine (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا عل موضوع الجميل اخت كاندي *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا كاندى تسلم ايدك​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

loay alkldine قال:


> *شكرا عل موضوع الجميل اخت كاندي *



شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كاندى تسلم ايدك​


 ميرسى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## viviane tarek (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_*كلام جميل جدا" جدا"
وصح 100/100
بس دة للبنات البيستخدمو الدموع الضغط 
او ليتخلصو من موقف معين
بس انا مشكلتى صعبة جدا"
لأنى بدمع من ابصت الأشياء
يعنى لو حد قال كلمة معجبتنيش او زعلتنى
بس مش اى حد الناس البحبهم بس
وللغريب انى فالمواقف الصعبة مثل الموت
مش بعرف اعيط ابدا"
 بتبقى الدموع فى عينى و مبتنزلش
حاجة غريبة انا نفسى كثير بسطغرب من نفسى

بس عموما" موضوع جميل جدا" يا كاندى يا جميلة
مشكورة تعب محبتك
شششششكككككرررررااااا"""""""""""""""
*_​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> _*كلام جميل جدا" جدا"*_​
> _*وصح 100/100*_
> _*بس دة للبنات البيستخدمو الدموع الضغط *_
> _*او ليتخلصو من موقف معين*_
> ...


 
انتى حساسه من ناحيه المقربين ليكى

علشان كده دموعك بتنزل بسرعه 

ميرسى يا قمر 

على مشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك يا عادل​


----------

